# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Western Diamond Back Snake Bite

## maniac

I found these pics while browsing... Its a western diamond back snake bite 3 days after envenomation.



[/list]

----------

Maybe that guy didn't use tongs.

----------


## maniac

You never know...Maybe he was just someone who thought he knew alot about snakes?..Obviously was proven wrong

----------

You should get a Diamond Back Rattler.....you could then keep it in your cousin's friend's little brother-in-law's outhouse. I think you're ready for one....go for it man.

----------


## maniac

whats wrong?.. you seem to be acting really negativly everytime i make a post.. you must be angry at something, usualy people like you were hurt as a child (ie, molestation,abuse,broken home).. you might wanna get some help buddy.. your always confrontational about a situation especialy if you feel as if you dont come out ego happy. People like you end up doing school shootings / work shootings / or some type of violence which ends up the news. Im really worried for you bro, Im scared I will see your face on the news one day for shooting up a petstore because somebody forgot to change a reptiles water -- psychologist would be nice. Figure something out, and stop bashing  :Razz:

----------

LMAO.

----------


## maniac

hehe =]

----------


## emroul

I went ahead and moved this thread into the venomous forum. That is going to be one heck of a scar. Too bad people like that ruin it for people like me who just want to keep the damn things safely, and then can't because they got outlawed.....

Jennifer

----------


## Mike

i think maniac is on to something with the childhood problems. and it seems to me david is the one with ego probs. hes always puttin people down makin himself seem better.

i definately dont envy that guy with the messed up finger. how would it get so bad before it got treated? geesh. thats nasty.

david...cool it. youve gone from "not surgar coating it" and "tough love" to outright attacks. how do you justify that? i cant speak for everyone, but if your gonna be this way im pretty sure your not too welcome here.

----------


## Marla

Will you two please stop baiting each other?  You should both know by now that one of the things members here value about this forum is the level of civility we typically keep.  If you want to one-up each other, how about doing it to prove you can be the bigger man and be polite even when it's not the easy thing to do?

----------

> think maniac is on to something with the childhood problems. and it seems to me david is the one with ego probs. hes always puttin people down makin himself seem better.


Childhood probs? Ego probs? Try again Mikey....I'm not "always putting people down".....its mainly just maniac that I target. I
'm still wondering how the hell he is still a member here after his profanity laiden eruption that included several physical violence threats on myself, both on the public forums and in PMs. Oh well....I suppose birds of a feather flock together.

----------


## maniac

> its mainly just maniac that I target


Point Proven, I dont think this forum likes people who "target" other members

----------

And I don't think YOU of all people can speak for this forum. I frankly don't care if one or 2 people don't like me....I won't lose any sleep over it.  :Wink:

----------


## JamminJonah

Haha I guess this belongs in the venomous forum for a few reasons huh....

----------


## maniac

I dont know about that, You might have to go bash a few more people to get your ego back befoer u can fall asleep again.

----------

Nah, I'll just bash you....its quite easy.

----------


## gen

> Will you two please stop baiting each other?  You should both know by now that one of the things members here value about this forum is the level of civility we typically keep.


Geeze, I agree with Marla you guys.  David, I understand why you don't like this guy, and you said you don't care if one or two people don't like you.  But when you guys keep fighting everytime he posts, I feel like it affects the rest of us who enjoy and count on the civility of this forum.  You said you don't think he should still be a member here, but unfortunately, that's not up for you to decide.  And "attacking" him or targeting him everytime he posts is not going to make him go away.  I think it just makes things worse.

----------

No more fighting...I'm going to settle this once and for all.

----------


## maniac

See what Childhood problems does to you at a older age?.. You remind me of a much younger - more stressed and violent Michael Jackson. Losing your child hood to molestation abuse and a broken home as obviously turned you into some psychotic egotistical snake loving monster.  Please refrain from Bashing any of us, I dont want to be part of your little EGO pool and Im sure the rest of us dont either.

----------


## QuenteK25

Ah c'mon, banning them both, they provide half the entertainment here! We all know David know's his crap when it comes to herps and is only trying to make sure the right stuff comes across, albeit in a harsh manner. We also know that Maniac won't do half the crap he says he will like kill David or whatever other gang related remarks he has made. So let em stay, they're fun, I for one thoroughly enjoy it.

----------


## Marla

Mikey, David, this isn't reflecting well on you.  You're looking like little kids, sniping back and forth at each other and threadstalking.  Rusty is the official stalker here, so why not just let her do her job?

----------


## iceman25

> Haha I guess this belongs in the venomous forum for a few reasons huh....


Thats funny :lol:

----------


## RPlank

> And I don't think YOU of all people can speak for this forum. I frankly don't care if one or 2 people don't like me....I won't lose any sleep over it.


I do speak for this forum, and once again, your attacks have caused a problem, David. What happened to the guy who emailed the apology to Godfather a couple weeks ago, asking to be let back on the board? That guy, we can handle. That guy that is welcome here.
This guy,



> its mainly just maniac that I target.


is not welcome here. Decide who you want to be. 
Terms of Service state:




> You explicitly agree, in using this web site or any service provided, that you shall not:
> (a) provide any Content or perform any conduct that may be unlawful, illegal, threatening, harmful, abusive, harassing, stalking, tortious, defamatory, libelous, vulgar, obscene, offensive, objectionable, pornographic, designed to or does interfere or interrupt this web site or any service provided, infected with a virus or other destructive or deleterious programming routine, give rise to civil or criminal liability, or which may violate an applicable local, national or international law;


By your own admission, David, as well as your posts, you are harassing (targeting) Maniac. Offensive and threatening also come to mind when I reflect on some of your recent posts. Clean up your act.

----------


## iceman25

Have you guys considered a part of the forum where people can duke it out. Its just a sugestion. Its just that I think that being in a community does not just mean that people are lovey dovey and nice all the time. It just does not work that way. This is a community and people will argue and be at odds with each other as we continue to grow. I for one do not think that banning people when you do not like what they say or how they behave is the solution in the long run. I will and always continue to support David cause he has helped me a lot when I was a "noob" and I respect his knowledge and applaud him for taking a stand when it comes to our beloved snakes!

----------


## Marla

Raj, there are already a couple of good places for things like that, including over at faunaclassifieds.com.  If this site had as much animosity and bickering as Fauna or Kingsnake or some other sites, I'd say there might be a point to what you suggest, but the tone of this site generally encourages members to take disputes private and I'd like to see it stay that way.  It's one thing to vent about things like lousy husbandry in pet stores or shows spreading disinforation about reptiles or that sort of thing, but it's quite another thing to attack other members of the community.  One rallies us 'round the hobby and each other, and the other divides us.

Note: this is specifically in response to Raj's suggestion about a forum section, and not a commentary about recent events here.

----------


## iceman25

Good reply Marla. I see the point now. I still like David though  :Razz:   :mrgreen:

----------


## Marla

I'm not disputing that or trying to convince you that you shouldn't.  David definitely has contributed here.

----------


## gen

I like David too.  I feel sorry that it had to come to this.    :Sad:   But I also admit I breathed a sigh of relief when I saw Godfather's post.  Someone had to put an end to that madness.  I look forward to things going back to normal.

----------


## Mike

and this place used to be better than kingsnake...

----------


## Marla

I think it still is, Mike.  Most of the people here are regular visitors or lurkers so we don't have the divebombing kind of action that ks gets, and hopefully the results of this issue will end the threadstalking here as well.

----------


## Smynx

Note to new members: this thread is not indicative of what generally goes on in this forum. Please disregard.

----------


## JLC

> Ah c'mon, banning them both, they provide half the entertainment here! We all know David know's his crap when it comes to herps and is only trying to make sure the right stuff comes across, albeit in a harsh manner. We also know that Maniac won't do half the crap he says he will like kill David or whatever other gang related remarks he has made. So let em stay, they're fun, I for one thoroughly enjoy it.


Entertainment like this can be found at any number of other sites.  I believe I speak for 99% of the members here when I say that we love bp.net because it does _not_ usually have this sort of "entertainment."  

The Internet is full of poisonous forums, even many of the informative ones.  Even forums with strict TOS's and complicated warning/banning systems.  THIS forum is different not because of the written rules or fancy software.  It's different because the _community_ works hard to respect the individuals that correspond here.

----------


## The_Godfather

I don't mind joking around at all. But lets be honest, what was going on here was nothing short of flaming, which isn't very welcome at even the worst of forums.

----------


## bittenonce

You guys and gals want to see some horrific bite photos; go to www.tongs.com and click on photos.

----------


## Cody

Thanks for the link. I Think just looking at those photos prolonged my thoughts or plans of owning any hots for a while now. Hots are definitely creatures that demand respect. :shock:

----------


## Ginevive

Hloy crapola! Those are some gruesome shots! I would swear by tongs if I kept venomous.

----------


## Marla

It's unfortunate that most of them have no background on what caused the wound or what treatment was administered, etc. And maybe I'm picky, but I don't think a pic of a gator being cut open to remove a human really belongs under a link labeled 'snake bite wounds'.  They are really good shots, but would have more value with more information.  The necrotizing of tissue is fascinating and frightening.

----------


## led4urhead

bittenonce .. please check your pm's.

----------


## padiente

Two words for those who think that the bashing here is cool, Grow Up.  This is not the place for juvinile male posturing.  We are here to help oneanother and learn from eachother, as well as have good clean exchanges.  If you must carry on such shenanigans keep it between yoursleves and do not subject the rest of us to it.  We don't want to know, nor do we care.  I know I didn't join this forum to endure this rediculous male or female swaggering.  I know most of you who posted responces agree with me, so this message is not so much for you as for those reponsible and thos ewho are apt to follow in thier footsteps.

As for the bite, looks like an humdinger.  That sort of thing is what scares the crap out of me and why I do not own a single venomous animal.  I spent most of my llife in a country where there is only one venomous snake animal and it was very isolated, so the US scares me to death. haha, I used to just pick spiders up and take them outside, now they are lucky if I let them live one instand in my line of vision.

----------


## Super_Smash

ooooooo... ouch. i think i'll stick with non-hots.... im sure i'll cry when my snakes bite me for the first time. i mean come on, i get the sniffles when i stub my toe...  :Wink:

----------


## padiente

I must admit, I have a high tolerance for pain, but that comes from years of clumsimess, hence self inflicted pain.  I don't need more things around me that I can hurt myself with.  Its just asking for trouble.  Why, just today, I fell flat on my face at work because, as I was uncrossing my legs getting off my stool, the heel of my left stilletto caught the lip of my right foot and to avoid poking a hole through my foot by stepping down I decided to fall.  Since my feet were basically stuck on oneanother and I had something in my hands I fell flat on my face.  10 minutes later I knocked a glass of water all over my counter, and a couple of weeks ago I hit my head on a metal corner hard enough to give me head ache for 2 days.  I have been to the emergency room twice since late february.  I am constanly covered with bruises and scrapes, so a pet that could really hurt me is not an option.  hahaha

----------


## mlededee

sounds like maybe you should steer clear of stillettos and corners. and water. have you considered the padded room option?  :Wink:

----------


## padiente

yes, I have and have even found a way for it to be astetically pleasing  :Smile: .  The funny thing is, this is the first time I have ever tripped in spiked heels.  I turn my ankles everytime I wear my low wedge heels so i opt for the high scray ones, that the rest of the world has problems with.  How odd is that

----------


## Shaun J

hey guys...you do know those pics on  tongs .com are fake?dont you?most of them are and it was confirmed on some other forum.

----------


## led4urhead

> hey guys...you do know those pics on  tongs .com are fake?dont you?most of them are and it was confirmed on some other forum.



For some reason i doubt this.  I would, however, like to see the post about them being fake.  Got a link?

----------


## Shaun J

not really,sorry dude.it was a loong time ago.i think it was somewhere on RF or Fauna.i will try to find it.

----------


## led4urhead

> not really,sorry dude.it was a loong time ago.i think it was somewhere on RF or Fauna.i will try to find it.


Without some kind of proof, your claim is just a bit hard to swallow.  I'm not saying that its false, but tongs.com has a pretty good reputation in the reptile community and i doubt that they would put something up that was false.

----------


## Shaun J

oh,i guess that thread was wrong.just forget what i said. :lol:

----------


## bittenonce

I assure you that the photos are real. Some of them are 25 yrs old and where taken after the sweetwater texas round ups. I have been dealing with tongs.com for many years and have been involved with several of thier photos. Go to SHHS and click on the bite photos and you will see some of the same graphic stuff. It's reality of owning venomous and what it can do to you.

----------


## Shaun J

they dont look to realistic to me but who am i to say...

----------


## Ironhead

> they dont look to realistic to me but who am i to say...


Well they look pretty authentic to me.  Maybe you dont think they look real because of the large gaping open wounds.  Correct me if Im wrong, but dont the medical personell sometimes cut a slit across the swollen area to ease the pressure and to keep the swelling from ripping itself open?  If they do, then alot of those pictures have had this procedure done.

----------


## bittenonce

That is exactly right. open wounds for pressure ease.

----------


## padiente

ewwwww

----------


## Shaun J

ohhh,i thought it was the bite alone,thanx for pointing that out Ironhead

----------

